# WTF is this shit



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I am on my nerves now, monitoring my 2 RPBs. I even had my hand in there and actually smacked one of them. I don't know is those bastards are f*cking each other (aka. mating) or fighting. Is it normal for m/f to bite each other when mating??? They are going in circles up and down, and horizontal. Some of that looks like territorial fighting and some of it just looks like rubbing. I will never tolerate loosing any of my P's, thats why I am watching closely. I just redecorated the whole aquarium and removed a big rock so that there isn't any territories anymore. Oh yea one of them is swimming in circles just like NIKE's video clip around an area in my gravel, which I highly doubt has any eggs in it since this is where the big rock orginially was.

WTF is this?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

damn my blood pressure is rising I view those P's as my children. And btw the one p is purple/silver, the other is normal. Could it be that one of them is horney, but the other isn't giving it the chance of the day??


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

It's normal. Leave them be.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

normal as in what? let them mate, or let them kill each other?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

is there any visible damage?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

yea one of them has some skin cuts and fin nips


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

close monitoring!!!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Having 2 P's always end up with alot of fighting and usaully 1 rb will be having fin nips and more


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

o wait, theres only 2 in the tank?


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

KOUMA,

When piranha's mate, it can get very nasty. If you want fry, you have to let them beat the sh*t out of each other. It is perfectly normal behavior. My female looks like she was tossed on the ground and kicked around a parking lot when she is done mating so just enjoy nature and wait for the eggs.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

BoSox65 said:


> My female looks like she was tossed on the ground and kicked around a parking lot when she is done mating so just enjoy nature and wait for the eggs.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

LOL BoSox









The problem is I don't know if they're mating or fighting. Anyways I am keeping a close eye.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Damm kouma

sounds crazy hope everything goes ok......


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

post some pics of the damage...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Actually guys it seemed to have calmed down, the female is like owning the male. Whenever the male trys to move from his place she comes right at him and put him where he belong-the right corner. I am hoping things will get better when I move both of them to the 100 gal with 2 other malculatus.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

kouma said:


> . I am hoping things will get better when I move both of them to the 100 gal with 2 other malculatus.


 are you gonna try to shoal them or have a divider ??? :smile:


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i would keep them together if they seem they are breeding...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

first shoal with very close observation then if needed, which I am sure I won't, will provide a divider


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

It looks like hell, but give them time! nature is a bitch, just keep a close eye on them


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I think its mainly territorial since you redecorated your aquarium.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

It was territroial from what u explained. Circling around each other and biting is fighting mine do it all the time. Just break it up it's over space and has to do w/ the pecking order.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

kouma said:


> I even had my hand in there and actually smacked one of them.


 you brave crazy man


----------

